# Partner Account Not Active



## Msdclark (Apr 3, 2015)

I attempted to logon to the Uber Partner app for the first time today to make my first ride. I received the error: Login Failed - Your Driver Account has not been activated.

I wanted to have all my the required steps completed before my first ride. I uploaded all documents, photos etc. and passed all the tests and applications to be an Uber driver. I have completed the TNC license process too. 

Since some of the information on my account still showed pending, I sent a request to Uber help asking why. The CSR clarified it can take awhile, but did process through everything and made all pending items active. On my Uber Partner profile, everything shows as being in order.

Why can't I log on to the Partner App?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Email [email protected] and ask them.


----------



## Msdclark (Apr 3, 2015)

I did. I know I won't hear back until tomorrow and I really wanted to take advantage of the business from a big conference that is in town. Oh well.


----------



## AvianoSweets (May 5, 2015)

Have you gotten any emails regarding completed background checks? It took my application about 4 weeks from the time I submitted all documentation to the time I got the 'You are activated' email.


----------



## Msdclark (Apr 3, 2015)

I actually received two different 'you are activated' emails a few weeks ago.


----------

